# Network Card SFP+ module status



## Phishfry (Dec 12, 2018)

I was wondering how to find out network cards SFP+ module information. 
Stumbled into the answer debugging a bhyve problem.
`ifconfig -v cxgbe0` shows the module information on my Chelsio card..

```
root@Inventec1:~ # ifconfig -v cxgbe0
cxgbe0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
    options=2ec07bb<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,JUMBO_MTU,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4,TSO6,LRO,VLAN_HWTSO,LINKSTATE,RXCSUM_IPV6,TXCSUM_IPV6,HWRXTSTMP>
    ether 00:07:43:14:f0:90
    inet 192.168.1.104 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.1.255
    media: Ethernet 10Gbase-SR <full-duplex,rxpause,txpause>
    status: active
    nd6 options=29<PERFORMNUD,IFDISABLED,AUTO_LINKLOCAL>
    plugged: SFP/SFP+/SFP28 10G Base-SR (LC)
    vendor: JDSU PN: PLRXPLSCS4342B SN: CB10FN14W DATE: 2011-03-01
    module temperature: 62.98 C Voltage: 3.19 Volts
    RX: 0.55 mW (-2.59 dBm) TX: 0.61 mW (-2.09 dBm)
```


----------

